

WHATWG Hates Twitter: Says, "discouraging intelligent discourse" - shawndumas
http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-work/multipage/common-input-element-attributes.html#attr-input-maxlength

======
shawndumas
HT: [http://crazybear.posterous.com/from-the-official-html-
specif...](http://crazybear.posterous.com/from-the-official-html-
specifications)

